# permission NFS



## zambombas (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the next configuration file for NFS and work it! But I don't know how to set write permissions:


```
/usr/ports/distfiles       192.168.1.23
```

Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2012)

That line will export /usr/ports/distfiles/ as read/write.

Write permissions are set on the filesystem, but usually only root is allowed to write there.


```
/usr/ports/distfiles -maproot=0 192.168.1.23
```

This will make sure root on the client maps to the same uid as root on the host.


----------

